# Overflow



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Haven't tested it but can't wait to test it tomorrow. The original one was from Dane whom build it over a year ago. I just can't believe I've never seen it before.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, since nobody has responded, I'll bite. It is obvious you have made something interesting, but what ? I play with pipe and recognize the fittings but what does it do? I'm missing something. Can you give me a clue?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

It's an over flow for your sump, you know for those of us who don't have a drill tank?

The 1 inch pvc sit inside of the bigger 2 inch pvc. I just tested it and it runs super quiet and restarts perfectly.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Lets see that badboy in action. opcorn:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

krfhsf said:


> Lets see that badboy in action. opcorn:


+1 opcorn:

I am also interested in see how this works and what not myself. Be nice to not have to drill and have a easy affordable solution for when the day comes that I sump it up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

These are basically the same as a PVC overflow but a compact PVC overflow where the water comes out is your water level in side the tubes they also don't lose siphon if built the right way. If you were to take away the outer PVC it would just be like a U tube. These are really awesome if you want a quieter solution to an overflow box.


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

they are great overflows,easyto make i have two on my saltwater tanks and work great,i have two 55 gal tank plumbed together in one big sump,im gonna make some more for the rest of my tanks :thumb : 18fisher


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

=D>


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

i kinda wish i came across this design when i did my pvc overflow. this one is more compact. anyway you could post the link to the original post or tutorial? would love to try this.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Well here's the original one http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=311243

The guy who build the one above my post place his T in the wrong spot so the siphon won't hold. Be sure the inner 1inch pipe is always summered (when power goes out too). Just think about the original overflow box or DIY pvc Overflow and you'll get it.[/url]


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> krfhsf said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see that badboy in action. opcorn:
> ...


I'll try to make a video tomorrow after work. I just glue another pipe to it so it can't tough water yet.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's the video


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

LSBoost said:


> Here's the video


Sweet thanks man! I do want to and will be trying a sump someday. Havent really looked into them that much yet, but really turned me off when I heard about having to drill my tank and all that jazz.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Drilling held me back too. Now I can get a tank off craigslist and make one. :thumb:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I want to make one of these, I read the link to the original and it confused me. I guess I need to do more research. :-?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

What part are you confused on? Go to this http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219465 and understand how overflow work. Then try to picture it on this one. It's the same thing but the smaller tube is inside of the 2 inch tube. The 2 inches tube act as a reservoir to hold water. Just like the 2 cup demonstration on that link.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay I see the mechanics of it now. That video is just what i needed. So how deep are you running the 1" pipe inside in the bottom chambers? I have never owned a sump or operarated one. Sorry For so many questions just trying to expand knowledge before I jump in.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

So the 1 inch pipe have to stay submerged 100% of the time. It has to be under the 2 inch T and the T has to stay above the end of the 2 inch pipe on the other side, if not then the 1inch pipe will not stay submerged because the water will drain out.

Anyway to answer your question, I cut the 1 inch pipe at a 45degree so that i can just push it all the way to the bottom and water will still be able to flow. I'm sure there are other ways of doing it. I don't glue the 1 inch pipe to the 2 inch (2x1) adapter so that i can move it if I need to.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay thanks for the helpful info. I am gonna put this in my files to build when i get everything else. I'm sure I will be asking more questions.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

good job. 
is it possible to make it even shorter?

also, has anyone ever tried using clear pvc or acrylic for the inside pipes?
this is it will blend more with the tank.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can make it shorter. Just think about the overflow box and how short that is.

You can use clear pipe if you can have all the pipe fit together i guess. I'll just paint the part that's inside the tank black and call it a day :lol:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i guess black will work great specially all my bg are black.
does the 2" only come in 8' lenght or are they available in shorter length?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I just buy a long tube of 2 inch and 1 inch pipe. It's cheap ($2 for the 1 inch, ~$5 for the 2 inch). I attached a 2 to 1 inch adapter to what you see in my video so I will be using a lot of the 1 inches for the rest of the way.

BTW, The water twist like a tornado when going from the 2 inch pipe into the 1 inch pipe making the flow very efficient.

For paint I heard Krylon brand works good but any plastic paint should work after it cure for a few days.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I just took a few pictures with the 1inch pipe taken apart. I don't glue this pipe because it's not necessary. It fits on tight and I can adjust it this way (can adjust how low the aquarium level goes when power is out by pulling the 2 inch pipe inside the tank down).

This part will be behind the tank so there's no need to paint it. The tiny piece there attach to the end of the bigger one and then continue to the sump.









Don't pay attention to the stick below my 2 inch pipe. I just use it to hold it in place while the paint dries.









I will be adding a check valve to the little tube on top.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

It's all coming together now I see this being a project in the near future.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

($2 for the 1 inch, ~$5 for the 2 inch).

they're not that cheap here in Canada and not as easy to find.

wanna send me some 2" pvc? lol!

they look good painted btw.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I would send you some but shipping will cost a lot .


----------

